# Rest now, good and faithful servant...



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*From Beth's Dog Blog/Dog News:*

*One Last Ride for K-9 Officer Kora*

January 9, 2012 


 Photo: Richard Messina / Hartford Courant

From the Hartford Courant via Life With Dogs: Kora, an 11-year old German Shepherd, retired in August after nine years of service with the West Hartford K-9 Unit. Everyone expected her to live out her retirement with her handler, Officer Eric Rocheleau. However, he noticed that she was beginning to seem sluggish, so he took her to the vet last Monday.

Unfortunately, Kora was diagnosed with cancer that had advanced to the point of causing internal bleeding. Both the original vet and another who was called for a second opinion agreed that the dog would have to be put down within days to prevent any further suffering.

But Rocheleau couldn’t bear the thought of letting Kora go without one final shift as an officer. He took her to the police station, where they worked the front reception desk together, allowing Kora to meet and greet many members of the public one last time. Then they rode together in the K-9 unit to their home where private goodbyes were said.

Can’t you just see Kora, sniffing at the window, and riding proud in the back seat, serving the town one more time? Rest now, good and faithful servant. You will be missed.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

And i just shattered into tears over here. Good job Kora. Good girl.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

My heart is broken. What a good dog.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

RIP good girl, thank you for all your years of service.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

To me, it's the hardest part of being a canine officer.

DFrost


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I just started crying in the middle of my office :teary:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

LoveEcho said:


> I just started crying in the middle of my office :teary:


Me too

Good girl Kora....you served your community proud.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Poor Kora but able to do what she loved and be loved until her finsl day. Gotta go an in tears and at work.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm in tears as well. RIP Officer Kora, and thank you for your service.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

LoveEcho said:


> I just started crying in the middle of my office :teary:


Me too.  Gosh I hate cancer.

Rest in peace sweet girl. Thank you for your service.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Kora, thank you for your service. I am so sorry you got sick and were not able to fully enjoy your retirement. What an awesome joy it must have been for you to go on duty with your partner once again. Sounds like you are a very special dog. Rest in peace and enjoy those super green meadows and crystal clear water ponds. Please say "hi" to my Ozzy, Kaiser, Sabrie and Peaches for me. You will be remembered much.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Aww poor Kora. I'm in tears... 
I can just picture how proud she was to serve one last time. Smiling happly in the back of the office car. So sad but I'm glad the officer wanted her to leave the way she did. I really appreciate that. RIP baby girl.


----------



## muddypaw (Jan 8, 2012)

LoveEcho said:


> I just started crying in the middle of my office :teary:


Me too!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

LoveEcho said:


> I just started crying in the middle of my office :teary:


Good thing I work in a home office so no one can hear me sniveling :teary:
Run free brave girl.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh my


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

"Rest now, good and faithful servant" really sums it all up.


----------

